# Requesting Information for Reservists looking for tours



## dangles (21 Aug 2012)

Hi there,

So I finished my DP1 this summer and I looking at doing my DP2A and some other courses this year, if available etc. Anyway, I have been curious about the process to getting on a tour. I do not want to ask my regiment right away because I am a brand new Pte. and they probably think i'm being a bit hasty. 

But anyway, how do you go about signing up for a tour? 

Also, I heard you put your name in a hat for any tour in general [any country], and then from there you get to choose a specific assignment that you are qualified for? So for instance you could pick from 1. PSY ops 2. chopper gunner 3. member of a battlegroup etc.

If this is the case, is the leadup training always different  depending on what task you will have?

Are there any courses I should take that would make me more qualified for a tour?

Thank you for any help/clarifications you can give me.


----------



## MikeL (21 Aug 2012)

IMO,  you are probably too late to get onto Op Attention(Afghanistan),  as there are not as many positions available like there was during Op Archer/Athena,  only a few rotos left,  and probably a number of troops who have more time in,  more qualifications, the rank required for some positions,  applying for the limited spots available.

The more courses you have the better,  but you will also get courses during the work up training if they are required for your position.  As well experience, maturity,  good standing in the unit will also come into play with getting onto tours and what position you can get. 

Parts of the work up training will be the same no matter what position you get(some will require higher levels of certain core requirements),  but the bulk of the work up training you get will be different depending on organization/position.  IE some one going over as a door gunner will get training to be a door gunner,  so it won't be the same as a Rifleman in a Rifle Coy, or a Mentoring position. 

I'm not too sure on all the positions within Op Attention,  but I assume some of them would be Mentoring positions,  Force Protection,  CQ/Stores,  admin, etc

If you want a tour,  let your CoC know.


----------



## Bluebulldog (21 Aug 2012)

As you're in LFCA I'm sure the following applies to you.


_LFCA Force Generate: Self-ID Process/Paperwork

Mbrs interested in operational deployment, are to make themselves known through their chain of comd with a req for nomination (NATO or UN). The unit Chain of Comd will continue to determine, mbr’s suitability and qualification for attendance as compared to unit manning reqm’ts._

Let your CoC know. They'll make the call from there.


----------



## dangles (21 Aug 2012)

Thank you for the replies - just to make sure, if I put my name on the list am I obligated to take any position I am suited for, or will I have a choice to take a certain position, or to reject all positions?


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2012)

Dangles,



			
				dangles said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies - just to make sure, if I put my name on the list am I obligated to take any position I am suited for, or will I have a choice to take a certain position, or to reject all positions?



if you sign up for a tour and you get accepted there is a chance you will not go overseas in the position you applied for.  You may put your name in for door gunner and go overseas being a driver in a jeep. Or you might want to augment a regular force infantry company but you will be placed.
Chances are you will get zero choice in the matter- take what you get.

As for your other question to add my 2 cents- reserve regiments get a lot of new privates like yourself asking to go overseas. Some are serious, some aren't.
What YOU can do is this;
1. Send a memo to your chain of command and let them know you are interested in any exercise or deployment outside of Canada and would like to be considered if something comes up.
2. Get a passport and keep it up to date.
3. Stay current with your reserve training. make sure you do your PWT3, make sure you do your first aid, make sure you do your BFT. You want to be as ready paperwork wise as possible.

One course that is very good for helping you get a tour is your drivers course.


----------



## dangles (21 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the help. Just to confirm, if my name is placed in the "I wanna go on tour" list, there is no chance I can reject an offer if I am accepted?


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. Just to confirm, if my name is placed in the "I wanna go on tour" list, there is no chance I can reject an offer if I am accepted?


I'm not too sure what you mean.

If you are accepted for a position to deploy overseas and you don't like the position you're given you can change your mind before you sign your contract.

If you sign your contract and your position changes mid training you can look like a whiney cry baby and refuse to go. Put in a memo and probably be removed from training.

What's the problem here Dangles? 

I'm going to let you in on a secret, tours for reservists are back to being fairly difficult to get. (Especially for someone right off basic training).  
Are you saying that if you get a spot on tour and you don't like the job you're indented for you'll just quit? Because that's what it sounds like..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. Just to confirm, if my name is placed in the "I wanna go on tour" list, there is no chance I can reject an offer if I am accepted?



As a Reservist:

You are volunteering.

You can 'un volunteer' at any time. Well, maybe not once you sign your Cl C contract.

Just be aware, and willing to accept the consequences of wasting everyone's time, possibly blowing a chance for someone else and all the other effects of not being able to make up your mind.


----------



## dangles (21 Aug 2012)

Yeah I was only looking to see if once my name goes in a hat it is not like some binding contract to take any position given, but rather an opportunity to decide whether or not the eligible tours are right for me. I know that once I sign a contract I will be completely committed to the tour, I was just making sure that a year or so down the road when hypothetically my name gets called I can still reject the position if my situation has changed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2012)

You're wasting our time.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

